# Tall hairgrass?



## Beakman (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a carpet of dwarf hairgrass (eleocharis parvula) in my tank. I put in a substrate divider so that I can have a background of a taller hairgrass. 

I initially thought this would be a very easy to find plant but now that I'm doing more research I keep seeing a ton of conflicting information on the different species of hairgrass and how tall each one gets.

Can anyone help me? I'm looking for hairgrass that gets ideally around 12" tall.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Eleocharis montevidensis will get around 12" or more.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

I planted what I believed to be dwarf hairgrass that I pulled from my neighbor's 2ac pond. It was about 3in tall. Everything about it said dwarf so I trimmed the roots & trimmed the grass down to about 1/2in before planting. After being in my tank for about a month or two it grew to about 8-10in tall and has stayed about that height but then began putting out runners. I put some of it in my small pond outside (in just gravel submerged about 3-4in of water) and it's stayed short and produces runners even though it gets full sun. My guess is the ferts are allowing it's growth better than the pond bank mud or gravel. If that height works for you then you can scout out your local pond & streams & try it ! I pulled from the shallow to no water muddy areas (the dwarf grass is unmistakeable in appearance in these areas). I need to trim it but just have had other priorities.


----------



## Beakman (Aug 7, 2012)

After a little more research (and looking at a ton of AGA aquascaping contest entries) it seems to be consistent that the type of hairgrass I'm looking for is Eleocharis Vivipara.

It's the background plant seen here:
http://www.inseparabile.it/public/forum/Big Fish/20101013233235_eleocharis vivipara.jpg

Now, where can I buy some?


----------



## dkreef (Jan 9, 2005)

is giant hairgrass(Eleocharis montevidensis) hard to keep?

if i cant keep dwarf hairgrass to grow and thrive, then does that mean i wont be able to keep giant hairgrass?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Eleocharis Vivipara is often what you get at the LFS. It is a messy plant that takes quite a bit of fidgeting. It does look nice as a background plant provided you keep it well. .


----------



## Dany08fa (Jul 3, 2012)

If i dont trim my dwarf hairgrass itll reach the surface of my 20 long.


----------

